# Chapman, Wisc. Madison, Colorado, & PSU: How do they compare?



## MichaelJM (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm a senior in high school and here's my situation:

I really want to go to an undergrad film school, so I applied to many film production programs.  I have narrowed down my choices to:
Chapman, Wisconsin (Madison), Colorado (@ Boulder), and Penn State (University Park)

Here's my dilemma(s):
I really liked Chapman's film school (it's the best out of all of them, and it's near many internship/job opportunities. But it's a pretty small school, and I'm worried it will be a ghost town on weekends (commuters)).  I know that there might be a sort of 'film community' at Chapman, but the student life aspect is still worrying me. (see PS below)

I really liked Wisconsin for it is a big school, and the college atmosphere and student life is really great.  But what about the film production program?  I really don't know much about it, and, while it's not as good as Chapman's, is it any good?

Colorado is the same as Wisconsin.  I visited the campus last year, and it was beautiful.  I visited the film school last year, and it was in the basement of a very old building. (It was dark and awful).  They told me they were moving their facilities into a new building: does anyone know anything about that?  How's the film program?

Finally, Penn State I know is a really big school; student life is really not an issue at all.  I know what the campus is like, but I really don't know much about the film production program.  The communications school really advertises the Television aspects, but I really haven't heard much about the film program.  How're the facilities, and is it good?

So, to conclude:  Can anyone help me out with Chapman student life, Wisconsin's film program, and Colorado's film program, and PSU's film program?

Thanks for any help,

Michael

PS-(I realize that there's another thread for Chapman, but if anyone has anything else to add... like, What's the impact of there not being many students living in University Housing?  If all the students are living next door to the campus, then the answer is: not much.  But if everyone is living in the city of Orange, well maybe this does impact life on campus.  And what about school spirit?)


----------



## Cinematical (Apr 7, 2007)

If you are trully set on undergraduate film production, then Chapman should be your only choice of those colleges. It's film school is so far ahead of any of the others that you listed (I've never even heard of their film schools).

Chapman is a smaller school with many commuter students. But what my friend (who is a freshman in film production there) said is that so often you're busy making films that you wont notice that much. Just about every weekend he's off making a movie somewhere.


----------



## wing2871x (Apr 7, 2007)

chapman is by far the best film school of those you listed.


----------



## laudy32 (Apr 7, 2007)

As a current PSU film student here is my review of their facilities (I'm only in the basic production class right now).

The equipment that they have is ok (compared to schools like Chapman it is lackluster) but it fulfills its purpose and they have better equipment for when you ascend to higher level film classes.  Facility wise there is not too much.  We have an FCP editing lab and a few Avid computers.  As far as other facilities I haven't really used much of it (I have heard that there is a TV studio and maybe a couple of other things like this).  The College of Communications is a great place but the film program kind of takes a backseat to the college as far as funding and facilities. 

I have a great professor for my production class as well as my Film theory professor (but I have heard horror stories of other professors).  I think this is a hit or miss aspect of the film program.  

As far as freedom to make films and everything, my production class has a couple video exercises and two 5 minute film projects.  They pretty much show you how to do basic stuff (lighting, sound, camera use, etc.)in class and then send you off on your own (many of the other films in class show that a lot of the students have never made films before).  I personally like the access to equipment  because it is better than I had before.

My summary review of the program is that you get what you put into it.  If you work hard and take the time on your films needed you can make some great films if you have the filmmaking chops.  You can only take out the equipment from the college if you are enrolled in a production class and technically you can only use it for those classes.  You can get around this and just make sure not to advertise that the rental is for another project (I'm using it for a documentary next weekend).  the equipment availability is very limited and priority goes to the upperclasmen, but the trick is to reserve early and pick up early so you have plenty of equipment to choose from.

I realize a lot of this information is not vital to choose the school, but if you can understand th ins and outs of the program you can weigh your decision better.  If you are looking for a college with great student life, this is a great school.  If you are looking for a great film program, this is an ok school.  Another thing to realize is that you have to enter a portfolio to get into the program and this happens in your sophmore year for entrance in your junior year.  In the first two years you take only 2 theory courses, and one production course.  If you have an ounce of talent you can get into the program but just wanted to let you know the waiting game you will have to play before you get to the real film classes.

If I was in your position I would pick Chapman hands down (I didn't have that option coming out of high school) because I would care more about making films than student life.  But if student life is a vital part of your college career you might want to give Penn State a second look because we definitely have that, but we lack a great program (it's good, not great).


----------



## Winterreverie (Apr 7, 2007)

Chapman is a great place to make films- yes, the equipment is great... But if you are looking for a more rounded undergraduate experience you may find it a little-- dead. The film department is definitely secluded from the main campus. It probably not a place for the "college experience." You may want a bigger School for undergrad and a more intensive school for grad school if you fear you'll miss the college life aspect.


----------



## MichaelJM (Apr 8, 2007)

Wow, thanks so much for the detailed responses.  Laudy32, thanks for the effort you put into that post.  That's pretty much what I envisioned.  For me, I know that I would put my best into any film program, so I have a feeling I would be happy at Penn State.  What you say about the professors worries me (the "horror" stories), but you say you have a great professor.  What do you mean by this, and is it really anything to worry about?

And for Chapman.  Thanks for the input, but I'm still wondering what "dead" means.  Is there much happening on campus?  I know it's a small school, so it's still limiting, but is the campus empty over the weekends, because everyone commutes from far away (not nearby)?  What's the school spirit like?  Will going to Chapman feel like a job (I guess is another way of putting it)?

Finally, I know that Colorado and Wisconsin don't have GREAT film programs, but does anyone know how they are?  Any input on them would be great.

Thanks so much for the responses; they will definitely help me decide.

Michael


----------



## laudy32 (Apr 8, 2007)

As far as horror stories, I may have been too explicit because I have heard that some of the professors have very specific ideas of what they want to see in a film, script, etc. and it can sometimes clash with a student's view.  Now I am not saying that I know for sure how bad a few of the teachers are because I have only heard this second hand.  I would say that there might be about 3 or 4 professors that might not be that great, and a few are unavoidable in classes.  But for those 4, there are at least 7 or 8 great professors in the program.  So I think that I wouldn't let that sway you to much.  I would just talk to people in the program when you get here and ask about which professors are the best to take classes with.

I would say there probably isn't much to worry about with the bad professors, because I might just be transferring my fear of getting one on to you.  There are a lot of great, knowledgable people in the Film program that are always willing to help.

If you have any more questions let me know and I will be glad to answer them for you.


----------



## Graboids (Apr 12, 2007)

The University of Wisconsin doesn't even have a film school.  I'm from Madison.  They might have a film/tv/radio program, but its by no means a "film school."
But the University of Wisconsin Milwaukee has a film school, and a well respected one (it was given a great review in the book FILM SCHOOL CONFIDENTIAL).  
I went for two years, and let me tell you, it is SUPER EXPERIMENTAL.  Many students drop out and go to Columbia in Chicago.  Milwaukee does let you know up front that it's experimental, meaning you won't be able to make narrative films, so be prepared to watch experimental films in your introductory classes.

That being said, despite not being a film school, UW is one of the best colleges in the nation.  Great campus life, great sports teams, and Madison is a greaty city, always near the top of best places to live in the US


----------

